# odd fern ID



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

This is one of those plants I've had for a while and never found an ID for. It got too big for the tanks I have, but it did great in the bathroom until it got cold. I think it would probably love a big vivarium. Yes, I know it's past time to repot, the rhizomes have doubled back on themselves. It doesn't need soil, it's growing in almost pure sphagnum, and has gotten very mild fertilizer maybe twice in the couple years since I started this piece of it. I was planning to put it on a hanging moss ball.

It's a "footed" type, but doesn't match anything I've looked up, with those dark veins and winged stipes it has. Sometimes widely winged.

The fronds are stiffer than they look and never droop or wilt. Once they're matured they keep the exact shape and angle they stopped at for years. It doesn't seem to care if the roots are wet or dry. Any ideas?




























V


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Vincent, this is most likely Aglaomorpha 'Santa Rosa'. It's an old hybrid that is often sold in the trade. It could also be Drynaria quercifolia which is one of the parents of Aglaomorpha 'Santa Rosa'.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd say Harry's right about your fern. I have one that looks just like it and found it on Tropiflora with a bit of info as "Aglaonaria robertsii 'Santa Rosa'/Aglaomorpha coronans and Drynaria rigidula hybrid". Cargo Report

I suppose it can be hard to tell simply because the fronds are so variable in shape and color and it could even be a parent of the Santa Rosa hybrid like Harry said. I'd put my money on Santa Rosa though because it seems to be really common for nurseries/greenhouses to stock this fern.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Great, thanks! I'll look those up. Whatever it is, nurseries around here haven't been stocking it, I kept hoping to run across another and find a label on it.

edit: yep, sure looks right. They go on the trade list in Spring, I won't have space to grow this one out!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Vincent, if you are looking to trade, let me know in the Spring. I'd love to get this one again.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

It's got your name on it then, Harry


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Vincent, I can most likely find you something in return.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Haha I'm sure you can Harry, you still have 1000 x more plants than I ever have!


----------

